# Some people just don't get the V



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am sure some of you can relate but I need to vent a little. 

This weekend we went for a walk and Mac ran off to say hi to a lab. They were getting on just fine and Mac started doing the typical V thing where they run along side the other dog being very vocal and trying to put their teeth on the other dogs shoulder/side of neck. The lab was loving it and they were running around like fools. 

The owner of the lab yelled at Mac for doing this and gave me a look like control your dog. Mac like a good boy stopped playing when the man yelled at him. 

I just wish people knew that this is normal behavior (for a V) and that if the lab didn't like it then it would have corrected Mac or showed signs of stress like a lowered tail and retreating behind the owner or even just stop running. All these things would have told Mac that the lab wasn't keen. The thing is that the lab was happy as can be but the owner still stopped it. 

To owners of other breeds that don't know I guess they think Mac was being a booger or mean to their dog but sometimes I think watch the signs your dog is giving you! Sometimes I wish more people knew that Vs play like this and that actually other dogs playing with them like it too.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the problem lies in that a lot of people don't understand dogs and how they play. I see a lot of dogs who emanate their owners insecurities or lack of knowledge. I think it was RBD who once posted about his dogs being "free-thinkers"... which is not something you see often.

What you described can be frustrating for a lot of us whose dogs play with other breeds in random meetings, especially since Vizslas tend to have their own set of rules when playing. Watson was kicked out of puppy play time many times because the trainer felt like he was too aggressive and rough in his play - and it sucked every time . 

We decided that since we live in a lab and pitbull dominated area, we would try our best to get Watson to play the way other dogs do (no jumping, minimal pawing, and definitely no pretend teeth attacks on necks). This is for our sanity and also his safety. He tends to piss off lab owners (and many other breed owners ), and pitbulls almost always pin him or freak out when he gets bouncy. We do have one friend who has a golden the same age as him who can tolerate the silliness and so we try to get them together as often as possible.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

"This weekend we went for a walk and Mac ran off to say hi to a lab." -born 

I am responding to this, assume he ran off without your express permission or without asking you first. 


Sam did the same and it was embarrassing when the other owner yelled him at the same time told me off for not having the dog under control. We were biking on a forest path. 

Since then I worked on whoa more intensely. We meet dogs on our off leash walks the boy will whoa until I catch up and give the OK or clip on the leash. He even responds to whistle commands. Used to be bad, but natural for a V. 


A little more reliable Whoa will make Mac look like a million bucks. 
I guess the cute phase is over, now it's time for control. 

Sorry if it sounds harsh, been there myself.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

That is just the way dogs (and V's especially) play. 
Some owners need to understand what dog play looks like. We have found some to be very sensitive - taking fun loving ruff housing as aggressiveness. 
If they don't want their dogs to play with other dogs then don't let them off leash in a dog park. Problem solved.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



datacan said:


> "This weekend we went for a walk and Mac ran off to say hi to a lab." -born
> 
> I am responding to this, assume ran off without your express permission or without asking you first.
> 
> ...


No no Mac was not doing anything wrong. Both dogs came up to say hi. As soon as the guy told Mac off he came back to me. I didn't call him back as the dogs approached each other fine. It was more that I think the guy was expecting me to call Mac back as he thought Mac was not playing nice. His dog was loving it though.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel for you! Our v, Ruby, is pretty timid around dogs she doesn't already know, but we have this issue with other dogs she's friends with. She just wants to play and play and sounds rougher than she really is. 

This is slightly off topic, but it also frustrates me how some people don't understand the V's energy. My father in law hates Ruby's enthusiasm and energy and comments all the time how something is wrong with her because she's always on the go. Excuse me, but I love her exactly the way she is!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

lilyloo said:


> I feel for you! Our v, Ruby, is pretty timid around dogs she doesn't already know, but we have this issue with other dogs she's friends with. She just wants to play and play and sounds rougher than she really is.
> 
> This is slightly off topic, but it also frustrates me how some people don't understand the V's energy. My father in law hates Ruby's enthusiasm and energy and comments all the time how something is wrong with her because she's always on the go. Excuse me, but I love her exactly the way she is!


Yes I get the 'your dog is bonkers!' comment from my father in law too. He used to own a lab. Nuff said.


----------

